# Why is my Tortoise head bobbing at my dogs?



## Scragry (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi
I was really wondering on why tortoise keeps head bobbing at my dogs, he chases them and tries to bite them on their ears but he mostly keeps head bobbing at them, is that normal tortoise behavior?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes. He's telling the dogs to get out of HIS territory. It's very stressful for him. Any way you can keep the dogs away from him?


----------



## wellington (Jul 26, 2018)

The dogs should not be allowed near the tortoise. The dogs will eventually use your poor tortoise as a chew toy. Dogs and tortoises never should be together.


----------



## Scragry (Jul 26, 2018)

I do keep my dogs and tortoise separated but when my dogs want to go outside to do their buisness that when sometimes ( not all the times) he starts to headbob at them but the dogs don't really mind him.


----------



## Tom (Jul 26, 2018)

Scragry said:


> I do keep my dogs and tortoise separated but when my dogs want to go outside to do their buisness that when sometimes ( not all the times) he starts to headbob at them but the dogs don't really mind him.


The dogs shouldn't be doing their business in the tortoises area. They should not share an area at all. You need to close off an area for the dogs and for the tortoise.


----------



## wellington (Jul 26, 2018)

The "best" trained dogs have chewed on tortoises. Dogs that have lived for years with tortoises and never used too " mind" them one day killed the family long time tortoise member. It's been seen too many times from people who said their dogs never pays any attention too the tort.
As for the dogs in the tort area to do their business, that also can be deadly for the tort as they will eat dog poop which if any meds are given too the dog it's being eaten now by the tort. Ever way you look at it, it's a bad combo.


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the site, Scragry! Some pics of your tortoise would be great.
I am afraid it's true about not keeping or letting your dog and tortoise be together - ever! Horrible things happen to people/tortoises that way, sorry to say!


----------



## Scragry (Jul 31, 2018)

Here are some pics of my tort


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh, he's a fine-looking old man!


----------



## no one (Jul 31, 2018)

You have a beautiful Tortoise! I really like the third picture. 
And I hope you take the advice you have got to heart. Every-one means well. It would be a real shame if something would happen to your beautiful Tortoise.
You can look up old post about dogs and Tortoises.


----------



## Scragry (Jul 31, 2018)

I am going to take the advice but I'm a bit more worried if someone takes him ( especially since there has been crimes rising in my area) because before I had him I used to have one but when my neighbor was moving out there was construction going on in his house and the people that were working on the house spotted my tortoise wandering outside the gate and took it with them


----------



## orv (Aug 16, 2018)

Your little desert tortoise is stating that his special area is being invaded upon and that its high time that this interloper leaves. He may also present this head--bobbing indicating sexual interest in a near-by female. Please always keep your dogs and tortoises separate. He may headbob at your dog, but such interactions do not end up well for the tortoise.


----------



## Estella (Sep 12, 2018)

He's such a handsome guy.


----------

